# post a couple snowblower pic's for me?



## Geno

I have a monster snowblower re-powered by a 20hp and other cool mod's and want to post in 'photo' section. I'm very behind times on my pc and am wondering if I could send to someones e-mail and they would post? (this I can handle)- thanks! Geno


----------



## Shryp

Sure thing. I have these. If you have more that you want added do you still have my email?


----------



## JRHAWK9

Lets see some more!


----------



## UNDERTAKER

That thing got a hemi in it????


----------



## New_HondaHS35

here's mine


----------



## Shryp

More pictures of Geno's beast.


----------



## schankla

Awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## schankla

Is that a Honda motor? Have you used it in the snow yet?


----------



## Geno

*few specific's on it..*

I have used it just yesterday- it makes short work out of it for sure. blows like no tomorrow. engine: GX620 (20hp) painted the paint colors of the era of blower-1978. electric chute control-window motor. battery currently in place of starter -starts on 1-2 pulls. impellor kit. the cross-over exhaust has a heat tube going into carb for icing (heat-not exhaust) and the scoop houses the heat tube as it had to go up then angle down to clear linkage. all the stainless covers over 'V' valley and muffler and chute control all hand fabricated. motor running at 2800-3000 rpm with 3.75 dia pulley on it and factory 9" on impellor. this puts it bit over max on gear box- but so far no issues. Have atv tires on it- also steel USA flags incorporated onto drift cutters when made them. lights added too.


----------



## JRHAWK9

what size tires are those??

man, that thing is awesome...


----------



## 69ariens

And I thought my 9.5 b/s was big .Sweet job geno.


----------



## Geno

*thanks..*

JRHAWK9- the tires are Kendra 18-8-8. thanks guys on compliments. It was fun venture- but in all honesty, over-kill in the motor. I think the motor alone is like 95lbs. I contemplate that the axle bearings will have pre-mature wear but their cheap and easy to replace. I may put in pillow block bearings if need be. I have another later 32" bucket with 6-blade impellor that I may adapt but not sure yet. it would require some changes and smaller tires as less space from back side of bucket to axle but does have larger impellor area. I also since pic's were taken added stainless steel liner in chute. Throws 50-75'..but when the governor kicks in (over 4" of snow kicks in- less it never needs too) then it is a beast.


----------



## JRHAWK9

Geno said:


> motor running at 2800-3000 rpm with 3.75 dia pulley on it and factory 9" on impellor.


Looks like your talking about ~1,250rpms for your impeller @ 3,000 motor rpm's. What size and depth is the impeller housing? With that much power you could run a nice size impeller and really get that thing to move a good volume of snow!


----------



## Colored Eggs

I think the snow just wet its pants. I love the paint job. You took a lot of time and effort in that for sure.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

fantastic work geno


----------



## Rockproof

VIDEO pleeeaaasssseeee  I'm dying to see some new beast 2 stage stuff...


----------



## dbert

Awesome work Geno. Its beautiful.


----------



## Kestral

Wow man I want one! .. Wife thinks I'm weird now so I can't imagine what she would say if I brought that beast home!


----------



## ken53

Very Impressive !

The muscle car of snow blowers?
A big block snow blower?
Monster snow blower?

It makes me want to ask. What will it do in the quarter. 

You should measure the location of your driveway. This way when you ram into the EOD bank, you can tell if your blower shifted the concrete slab over a few inches. 

Ken


----------



## Buttchet

I need to see a video of that. Seriously, pay the neighbor kid to take a video and post it to YouTube -will take him/her two minutes. You cannot post those awesome pics and not give some video!


----------



## Geno

*video- i'll try*

I'll work on getting one in nest week or so or when next snow comes. thanks on all the comments.. it was a lot of work but well worth it.


----------



## Runner50

That brings a smile to my face. Great job! Nice touch with the Ariens Racing decal & the flags on the cutters.....very appropriate.


----------



## Jay

I like the American flags on the drift cutters! May have to steal that one... you could convert that thing over to an insulage chopper in the summer.


----------



## Kielbasa

Great job Geno! I'll let you know when I am getting snow.


----------



## Jay

JRHAWK9 said:


> what size tires are those??
> 
> man, that thing is awesome...


I'd say those are some big ol' Kenda McPhat Phat tires... that baby needs duals man!


----------



## TimY

WOW Sweeeet. Now I have snow blower envy,nice job. Love the flags.


----------



## JerryD

You can't beat some good old snowblower porn! Nice work!


----------



## nt40lanman

Fantastic job!!! I love a good Ariens orange paint job. But put the augers on the correct sides...


----------



## Geno

*thanks..*

eeks's.. Are you serious? Do I really have them on wrong? I know the cross braces go outboard.. but..


----------



## nt40lanman

Sorry Geno... It's a minor detail in an otherwise spectacular machine. I love all the details and so nicely painted. I always wanted to put a MONSTER engine on a blower but really have no reason.


----------



## Geno

*again- thanks..*

thanks on comments- it is way over-kill and really not practical but made just for the fun of it. Had the blower and got a deal on the motor. Still got me a thinking on the rakes(augers) on wrong? ya or na? I remember pondering that when putting them on.. but thought it was right- but God only knows how many times I've made mistakes. Since the pic's I've added a stainless steel liner inside the chute. Have a later design bucket ready for a summer re-vamp. It will have the bigger diameter 6-blade impellor except some changes planned.


----------



## Grunt

Outstanding craftsmanship on the monster creation Geno. Unfortunately, nt40lanman is correct on the auger placement. Look at your old machine in picture number-3. Those rakes look like this /// o \\\. The beast looks like this \\\ o ///.


----------



## Geno

*update..*

Good News!.. I apparently put them on right since first pic's. The pic's were taken over year ago when I built this. I had it apart couple times and must have corrected the problem or got lucky on re-assemble. They are on correct when I went to look at it a bit ago. I had them off couple times since the start. I thought It would have been very noticeable when went to use but it works awesome. I'll work on getting a video. Very good eye there nt40lanman! Thanks also grunt on the diagram. Was not a project I was looking to do today.. that's for sure. Geno


----------



## nt40lanman

Nice. Now we need a video of you working it hard!!


----------



## Vailen

That machine really looks like a beast! Can't wait to see a video!


----------



## Kielbasa

Okay Geno, now when is the video coming? I want to see this old girl in action............


----------



## Geno

hoping last snow.. but no one around to shoot it. I hope we get 'one' more good blast of snow- then I'll hire my daughter. But I'm more than ready for summer!


----------



## M1A2 Hahn

Now, that's a snowblower.
A beautiful example of machinery as art.


----------



## dbert

M1A2 Hahn said:


> Now, that's a snowblower.
> A beautiful example of machinery as art.


Agreed. It truly is a 10. 
I just had to comment one more time.
Thanks for sharing Geno.
If we have to wait for the 2014-2015 season for a video, I'm good with that.


----------



## Geno

*thanks..*

thanks guys- appreciate your nice compliments. It was a project I went at bit crazy with hopes it would come together. I plan on changing the bucket to the later style (already bought it) so as to gain bit more size in impellor and will have a re-worked 6-blade impellor instead of the 4 currently there. Only time will tell if it will be a step forward or backward. Their are mixed inputs on 6 blades verses 4 so I have plans in the works to try and compromise. One issue is later buckets allow less room for the beefier tires like I have on it. They may not clear so that would be a issue for sure. I'd also have to re-do all the fabricating for the electric chute motor (might have to go behind handlebar dash).. but anyway- I'll see how my time goes this summer. Not looking good for a video (sorry) but I can say I was putting snow onto my roof from the drive once before I realized it..duh! Gene


----------



## dbert

I had to go find this today because it's been awhile.
Bumping because it is one of the coolest things to grace the pages of SBF.
You da man Geno.


----------



## GustoGuy

Geno said:


> thanks guys- appreciate your nice compliments. It was a project I went at bit crazy with hopes it would come together. I plan on changing the bucket to the later style (already bought it) so as to gain bit more size in impellor and will have a re-worked 6-blade impellor instead of the 4 currently there. Only time will tell if it will be a step forward or backward. Their are mixed inputs on 6 blades verses 4 so I have plans in the works to try and compromise. One issue is later buckets allow less room for the beefier tires like I have on it. They may not clear so that would be a issue for sure. I'd also have to re-do all the fabricating for the electric chute motor (might have to go behind handlebar dash).. but anyway- I'll see how my time goes this summer. Not looking good for a video (sorry) but I can say I was putting snow onto my roof from the drive once before I realized it..duh! Gene


Geno. In addition to the extra impellers you need to put in an air tight impeller kit Using Baler belt. 6 Blades may help but if it takes up too much space in the drum of the machine it could actually interfer with the amount of snow that beast could process. An impeler kit will not affect it negatively in anyway and will make that thing into a snow thrower that will throw the snow back to were it came from. With that 20hp V twin Honda engine it could shoot snow into the next zip code. What a beast. Anybody would be proud to own a snow blower like that! An impeller kit tightens up the tolerances and will make that thing into a snow geyser that will sort of look like Old Faithful going off when you gobble up the snowbank with that 20hp engine.

Now that is what I call a Hot Rod snowblower. Sort of like what Tim the Tool man says from Home improvement. You can never have too much horse power.


----------



## Geno

I was bit surprised to see the old post brought back- thanks on comments Dbert/gustoguy. I actually do have the impellor kit on the current 4-blade. Does make a difference for sure. Not looking like I'll get to the other bucket w/6 blade conversion- just no time right now. That Honda is sure a smooth running motor. way more hp than what is really useful.. But I like the 'V' look. I think the best part is the steel flags on the drift bars. made in USA.. sort of anyway.


----------



## GustoGuy

Geno said:


> I was bit surprised to see the old post brought back- thanks on comments Dbert/gustoguy. I actually do have the impellor kit on the current 4-blade. Does make a difference for sure. Not looking like I'll get to the other bucket w/6 blade conversion- just no time right now. That Honda is sure a smooth running motor. way more hp than what is really useful.. But I like the 'V' look. I think the best part is the steel flags on the drift bars. made in USA.. sort of anyway.


Hand crafted in America by Geno the artist. Bravo on your magnificent snowblower. We should create a catagory for awesomely modified snowblowers like yours here on SBF We need to see a video of that baby in action. Here is mine tossing snow 40+ feet.

Mtd Yardmachine 5/22 repower with Harbor Freight ...


----------



## micah68kj

Very nice work, Geno. Lots of attention to detail and forethought. You should be feeling pretty satisfied and pleased.


----------



## Blaine B.

New_HondaHS35 said:


> here's mine


My Grandfather had that same Honda from sometime in the late 80s and passed it down to me. I sold it in 2009. The rubbers were worn and I bought a newer Toro. This Honda was rather small and under powered. The chute always clogged. But it still ran beautifully.


----------



## RoyP

Geno: That is one sweet machine. How's it working today ?? Any new modifications


----------



## WisconsinDave

Very impressive build. 

We all wish we had a blower like that!


----------



## Geno

Thanks Roy. No snow to use it in yet. What little we had was done with my back-up 8hp. I did quite a bit of modification changes since these were posted. I think new modifications were posted here few Months ago with more new pics. New bucket design, 6 blades, different fuel tank, different chute control, lengthen tractor body 2" for tire clearance to newer bucket design, Had to add wheel spacers, ect.. They Should be in old post somewhere about Oct/November of last year. If not- I can forward.


----------



## Pathfinder13

What can I say ..I'm really impressed, that's beautiful work, beautiful detail, beautiful engine choice  and your craftsmanship has brought it all together to make one beautiful machine  I too would love to see it run in a video eating some snow for breakfast


----------



## dbert

Geno
The pics PS93 uploaded with your updates are missing.
thread with missing pics
I am going to send you a private message with my email so you can send them to me and I will give them a proper new thread with full size pics.
Crap. I am leaving the country tomorrow. Lets see what we can do regardless.
Del


----------



## Ryan




----------



## Shryp

Appreciate your time and effort putting these on. Couple of pics show the 'old' style bucket I took off from the last build and now added the later/bigger 6-blade bucket-( 3 of 6 have rubber kit). Had to lengthen tractor to accept this bucket as well as wheel spacers and still have clearance for the large tires. You can see the added 'pillow block' bearings to help support weight too. This was a plan when started it but finally made it happen. you can also see due to added length I had to build new belt cover. more info just pm me- thanks again.

Info: new 6-blade bucket replaced the 4-blade from last year. 3 of the 6 blades have rubber kit. Stainless steel insert on chute, HD pillow-block bearings added to support the big Honda. This was in plans from start but never got to before. The tractor body had to be made longer to clear those big tires with this style bucket. all the holes and braces ect had to be re-drilled/welded. Bottom cover had to be elongated too to same spec's as body. Wheel adapters had to be added to also clear bucket structure brace. The spacers had to be turned down to fit inner wheel (done after pics), new electric motor set-up as old wouldn't fit right on later style bucket. New motor is a corvette seat motor- old set-up was a Chrysler window motor. the old bucket had the custom aluminum gas tank (in pics) , new bucket has extra large Honda tank adapted by slecial made bracket on bucket. just pm if more info desired. just post what you feel do-able- thanks again!


----------



## Geno

Ryan- You have a beautiful lineup of blowers there. Your ready to tackle anything that comes down for sure. 
Shryp- Thanks for the pics. Del is going to take the old pic's with the new re-build and put them in order from first build to latest. Not sure how many so just going to send what I got and he'll line them up. If he does that, rather than have zillion pics on it posted here (people getting sick looking at them) then just remove these- Thanks a million. You've been tremendous help.


----------



## dbert

Shryp
Thanks for rescuing Geno's additional photos.
Geno
I've said it many times already, but it's just so nice.
We'll get it all documented properly.

There are 9 million people where I am right now, but I'll bet I'm the only one here on SBF.


----------



## Ryan

Those are all church owned  I wish they were mine. But I get to maintain them. And am one of the few who actually uses em.


----------



## lee h

Geno, That snow blower is absolutly sick.
I love it when folks have the creativity to 
get it done. Fantastic job. Gives me some 
great ideas for my JD 1032 thats in need 
of a motor.



Lee


----------



## Pathfinder13

Geno said:


> thanks guys- appreciate your nice compliments. It was a project I went at bit crazy with hopes it would come together. I plan on changing the bucket to the later style (already bought it) so as to gain bit more size in impellor and will have a re-worked 6-blade impellor instead of the 4 currently there. Only time will tell if it will be a step forward or backward. Their are mixed inputs on 6 blades verses 4 so I have plans in the works to try and compromise. One issue is later buckets allow less room for the beefier tires like I have on it. They may not clear so that would be a issue for sure. I'd also have to re-do all the fabricating for the electric chute motor (might have to go behind handlebar dash).. but anyway- I'll see how my time goes this summer. Not looking good for a video (sorry) but I can say I was putting snow onto my roof from the drive once before I realized it..duh! Gene


I thought I would chime in here and just tell you I like that old bucket it looks right and much nicer cosmetically than the later buckets  sweet sweet machine


----------



## ClaudeK

Geno,
I'm Speechless, awesome machine.


----------



## Geno

Thanks Claude and others. I was obsessed with this to get it done. Went way overkill to the point of ridiculous in the power dept.. but I wanted the 'V' look and wanted a Honda. (I also got tired of moving the 20hp around from one spot to another) Not intended to be stock which in it's self was/is very durable machine. My back up is stock 8hp of same model and think same year. They are together in the other post here on showing your machines.


----------



## classiccat

^^^ that's the kind of snowblower that you relocate...just to be around more snow! Dang...one sweet machine right there!


----------



## ClaudeK

Its very well done. You can see the amount of time you spent on the design, layout, functionality and detailed finish. Your efforts paid off. When the right time comes, just have the camera ready.


----------



## Geno

*thanks..*

I suppose if I took it over to the East coast it would sell pretty quick right now. I got way more into it than ever get out. In case anyone wondering on the 'scoop'. It is not just for looks but was necessary as it has a blocked off tube running up off the crossover exhaust pipe and then stops at carb to create some heat in that area. The tube had to go higher than the flat stainless steel cover that covers the top of engine to clear the linkage thus tube ended up 1.5 " higher so scoop houses it from the elements. The thinking was easier than the making of it- real pain. I think biggest improvement is the pillow block bearings on axle on outside of body- they are rated at something like 900 lbs each. I have yet to try it this year.. not enough snow here. I got gravel so need base coat of ice/hard snow. Video will come I hope


----------



## Freezn

Geno - Amazing workmanship, creativity, and attention to detail! I'm curious what your lawn mower and washing machine look like....


----------



## Geno

washing machine- dirty (time to clean it)
Mower- (that was a fire resurrection..good now, but plain and underpowered) -If keep it that will be changed. Thanks on compliments. I'm curious as others to see it in action since changes- no snow yet (worth blowing anyway)


----------



## UNDERTAKER

why didn't you put that SS fuel tank on there instead of that ugly Honda 1.


----------



## Geno

*tank..*

PS-wouldn't fit. Bucket shape is different so the taper on tank won't drop off- it would put it too high in snow discharge. The old tank tear drop bucket kind of followed the shape somewhat. What-You don't like my Honda tank? You don't like Honda?.. or knock-off's?.. What can I say except- 'sorry'  (just ribbing here)- I had the other shortened to fit and was costly including purchase- I spent enough on it for this winter. Maybe next year. Heck so far I can get by with a leaf blower! P.S.- not that it matters- but other tank is aluminum. I don't think the boxy looking Honda tank looks all that bad- The later bucket is more boxy looking than the older one so.. Was worth the change to get 2" more on impeller width and 2 more blades.


----------



## Duff Daddy

I 
love 
this 
machine


for the love of baby jesus, please get some videos.


----------



## mikey517




----------



## UNDERTAKER

Geno said:


> PS-wouldn't fit. Bucket shape is different so the taper on tank won't drop off- it would put it too high in snow discharge. The old tank tear drop bucket kind of followed the shape somewhat. What-You don't like my Honda tank? You don't like Honda?.. or knock-off's?.. What can I say except- 'sorry'  (just ribbing here)- I had the other shortened to fit and was costly including purchase- I spent enough on it for this winter. Maybe next year. Heck so far I can get by with a leaf blower! P.S.- not that it matters- but other tank is aluminum. I don't think the boxy looking Honda tank looks all that bad- The later bucket is more boxy looking than the older one so.. Was worth the change to get 2" more on impeller width and 2 more blades.


the ALUM tank just looks cooler than the Honda tank. nothing wrong with the Honda engines good stuff. I just do not like the clown ones. you spent all that time pimping it out on the tear bucket 1. I just thought it would carry over on this 1.


----------



## Hanky

Geno have you got to test it out much in different snow conditions. Sure wish it was mine. Great job on your build. Like it very very much looks like a factory build.


----------



## Geno

thanks Hanky- I haven't had it out at all since the rebuild of front. I used it last winter with the older style bucket (one with aluminum tank)- did very well. The newer bucket has bigger impeller and 6 blades instead of 4. rubber kit on 3 of the 6 blades. I'll post back if ever get enough snow. I have mine and neighbors drive- but both gravel so waiting to get hard surface down first.


----------



## lee h

Geno, If you don't mind me asking, What did you use for rims.
I can't find any 18x8x8 tires either. I find 18x950x8 which i
would like to try on my older JD 1032. Wondering if your rims 
will fit. I see they bolt on the same way. are they 3 bolt?

Thanks Lee


----------



## Geno

Lee- I have 4-bolt rims on it. They do have fairly deep ones but I honestly don't recall what the width is. It is a standard one though. Most likely off a Snapper rider mower (rear). You'll have too take a look at them. I know that I used the early 3-bolt 8" rims off rear of snapper mower once so I could go from 6" to 8" on a early Ariens 3-bolt wheel. Same bolt pattern. I'm almost sure mine were from same only newer snapper with the standard 4-bolt pattern. Many 4- bolt and 3-bolt OPE are same pattern. The rears on S rider is what you want.


----------



## lee h

Thanks Geno, The searching begins.


Lee


----------



## Ryan

Like how a repair shop welded a new scraper bar onto the bucket? 



Ryan said:


>


----------



## Geno

*dumb..*

Why would they do such a stupid thing to what looks like a real nice JD? laziness my guess... or weld happy. I find my self sometimes wanting to take the 'quick' route on things and just weld it- Then got to remember it may need to be removed someday. That was a foolish move on their part.


----------



## Zim

Wow man! No need to move the cars out of the drive before blowing.....just blow them into the neighbors drive. Impressive!


----------



## oldgeezer

*Awesome*

A work of art!!! Should be proud of yourself and the accomplishment. Jealous of you for sure.


----------



## Geno

Thanks oldgeezer.. It was lot of hours and headaches.. but got it. It was actually done almost 3 years ago- rebuild of front half this fall with up-grades.


----------



## lee h

Geno, Do you remember how wide your rims are.
I'm having no luck finding any rims wider than 5.375.
I would think i'd need something in the 7-8 inch to
run the 18x950x8 tire.


Lee


----------



## Geno

*rims*

I'll see if marked on them any where. I can measure the very out side of lip from one side to other too if that will help. That would if you physically got some in front of you. That's not how you get the size.. but will tell you if same as mine. I think maybe my rims are 8 x 6.50? I know tires can be wider than rim. That number just seems to stick in my mind. I'll see what I can find out- but gone until later in day tomorrow. Lee- you putting the big tires on snowblower? If so You'll most likely need to do what I did and turn down some 1" wheel spacers so they'll fit inside 8" rim. They are close but don't seat all the way in if not worked on. Some where in pics of mine it shows the spacers and edges turned down. If no spacers used it will rub on side of tractor, or more like lock up when lugs tightened. This is on early Ariens anyway.


----------



## lee h

The outside width is ok, I can go from there. I did expect to make spacers
as the tires i'm sure will hit. Just thought the 5.375 wide rim would be to 
narrow for a 9.50 wide tire. Going to try and do all this on a JD 1032. Be a
good summer project.

Thanks for your help.

Lee


----------



## Hanky

Geno have you got much use from your super blower?? this winter. Like to see some pictures or Video of it working.

Thanks Hanky


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo

call me old fashioned, but isn't there something a little out of place, with American flags on a machine powered by a Honda engine ?

sort of like putting Japanese flag on top of the USS Arizona battleship memorial ?


----------



## Hanky

Being a Canadian, I se no problem with the American flags on it. It was built with a very clever and smart person to build this blower. Sure would want to try it out and own it.


----------



## Geno

*flags*

na..GWB.. just the power plant is not built in USA- rest of it (majority ) is all 100% made here as you know. The Engine doesn't signify what it is. Now if the motor alone needed drift bars then different story In my opinion be like a American car running with foreign engine-or parts-or Komoko tires.. still the same car be it chevy, ford, ect. Ariens are proudly American made and that was displayed by 'USA' made in America decals. The drift bars are likewise just a touch of Ariens tradition. Just my opinion of course. If it was a restoration project- then no way would the Honda be on there. I served on some American ships in the viet-nam era.. and your absolutely right the Japanese flag would have been out of place on those ships. Hanky- still waiting on a big snow. only big one my Grandson goofed it. All he got on film was 'Me' and that is boring. Will try next storm.


----------



## dbert

Geno
Is it possible your engine was made in North Carolina?



> [email protected];9268]All Honda vertical-shaft lawn mower engines on both Honda lawn mowers as well as other brands (Toro, Sears, etc.) have been cast, assembled and shipped from the Honda plant in Swepsonville, North Carolina since 1982. That facility makes hundreds of thousands of engines every year, with many exported to Latin American and European distributors.
> 
> Now some of the larger, horizontal-shaft engines used in Honda generators, snowblowers, and pumps are made at Honda plants in Thailand. However, the vast, overwhelming majority of Honda engines sold in the US come right out of the Swepsonville plant.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding was my opinion alone.


From an old thread at the lawn mower forums.


----------



## Geno

Thanks on that info- never knew that. I'm a fan of originality and also of Honda quality.. Both have their place as well as American made (for many reasons). I can see GWB's point also.. guess depends how your looking at it. I just look at it as a 'custom' job and I'm glad it gets the job done without havening to shovel- And gets it done mighty quickly.. Almost too quick.


----------



## Hanky

Geno you are lucky that you do not live closer to me because I would own your blower, I can only dream of a beast like yours that looks like a factory build. I want


----------



## Geno

*thanks..*

Thanks for the compliment. It was not a easy task for sure, but Did come together. One of the few times it goes from paper to reality and actually works for me! Nice thing is I now have a spare (fist one) 32" bucket with it's own electric chute control.. so if I had too I could swap it over in 1/2 hour. Hopefully that won't be the case. You would probably own it if you were my neighbor as I tend to get tired of stuff fast. This will be a keeper I think. Hydro drive will be in works if it wears out friction wheel too quick- But surprisingly seems to be holding up well. Minimal use though helps.


----------



## Hanky

Geno about how many hrs do you usually get to use it in snow? I have 18 hrs so far this year which is better than last year but hopeing for more snow.


----------



## YSHSfan

That is a fantasic job done Geno....! Congratulations....! It is awesome.....! 

I am planing on building (actually modifications of other machines would be best described as) this summer-fall:
1. Honda "HS1128TAS" blower with an 14" impeller and maybe a few other features
2. Toro/kawasaki/kubota tracked ride on snowblower.

I'll be starting new threads when the projects start.

Again it is a _*fantastic job done*_ there Geno....!


----------



## Geno

Thanks hsblowersfan for compliment- will be watching for some pic's as your projects come along. What I learned on mine.. Don't get in a hurry and try to do it in 1 week or you'll be re-doing some of it. I never set a target date on mine I just took one section at a time until it was right then moved onto next. Take your time and enjoy the progress as it takes place.


----------



## YSHSfan

Thank you Geno for your recommendations. I will try and plan my projects to be able to finish a stage before I move to the next. Also I think I will do one project at a time (I am thinking that it would be the "HS1128TAS" 14" impeller, since it would be considerably simpler than the 46" -54" ride on blower)


----------

